# Unreal Imports (?)



## DarkRider85 (Feb 1, 2009)

I know they say on the site we can call to verify or whatnot, but I can't... only have a cell phone and in Iraq  but was just curious if the guy who owns it is on this forums somewhere and if anyone can verify that these guys are legit? Would I be able to import a skyline of my dreams (with proper modifications?) to the U.S.?

:idhitit:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you need to do alot of searching on the net, and alot of reading

there are a couple ways to get a state legal skyline into the usa, but there is NO federal legal way...


----------



## DarkRider85 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am aware of the no federal legal way, unless you get a Kaizo unibody instead, or dish out the cash to do all the crash testing and whatnot.... yeah I don't have that kinda money, lol, but I'm aware of other possibilities to make it state legal and whatnot, and that's what I'm going to try to go for.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

honestly i think your best bet is do buy one already landed and go from there...

either that or

move up to canada and get an GTR32 or next year a GTR33


----------



## DarkRider85 (Feb 1, 2009)

I would get one already here, but I'm looking for the '02 V-spec II Nur models. I can't seem to find any for sale over here in the US. So I might try the "other" methods.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

everyone wants a V-spec II nur model... unless you have around 150k i doubt you will ever get one... and even then for a nur thats a lil on the cheap side...

keep in mind that only 750 ofthe vspec nur II were ever made which makes them that much harder to find


----------



## DarkRider85 (Feb 1, 2009)

Not necessarily. They run about $31k - $46k in Japan. *shrugs* I can get one over there. Then that only leaves me with the conundrum of getting it into the states.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

dood the vspec II are 30-45k, but when its nur spec add on another 15-25k or more because of there rarity on a global scale...

Japanese Car Auction Details

85,000$ USD for a 2002 V-spec II Nur

Japanese Car Auction Details

83,000$ USD 2002 V-spec II nur

so like i said, unless you have 150k to toss out the window and not worry about 150k if you cant even use the car, i would set your goals a lil lower and buy pre-landed

so take the 85,000, then pay for the car to be dismantled properly(at least 10k) then all your shipping costs(about 15k) then your reassemble(15k or more) then all the safetying and emmisions(another 10k or more) and you are at 125k thats with out taxes and customs and all the otehr stuff, like missing parts and time time time...

this is why a regular gtr34 sells for around 90k in the usa


----------



## DarkRider85 (Feb 1, 2009)

(Not arguing): But I've been talking to a import/export company in Japan and this is what they said:
------------------
We checked auction data.
A 2002 GTR V-Spec NUR with around 53,000km should cost about 3,500,000 Yen to 3,700,000 Yen
( Approx USD $39,000 to $41,500 )
On top of that you need to pay, Dismantling ( Possibly around 200,000 to 300,000 Yen ( approx USD $2300 to $3500 )

Shipping USD $3563
Truckage to Port, Port Charges in Japan for Container BAF etc 80,000 to 100,000 Yen ( approx USD $900 to $1200 )

CWI Purchase & Export Documents Fee 45,000 Yen ( approx USD $500 )

Total Package Shipped : approx USD $46,063 to $49,618
----------------
Here are the 2 V-spec 2 Nur's I found for under the price you're talking about:
Link 1
Link 2

There were others in the $70+ and $80k+ range as well, but these were the cheapest ones on there. So, its still possible.


----------



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes we are LEGIT, all you guys have to do is call our buyers from the US.
We are so sick and tired of all the forums wondering if we are just a big scam or not...also sick and tired of defending ourselves.

But then again, there's always misinformed morons out there, who think they know everything....not saying that you guys are...but there are some.

We have shipped countless GTR's into the US, even an HKS R34 GTR Vspec 2 NUR shop car...

Yes it will cost a lot of money to get these cars in and get it titled, registered etc....around 30 grand, plus shipping from japan.

And when you say you can get Nur specs for 30 grand or so....one word of advice you get what you pay for.....even if the grade is 4...you still need someone to get it inspected at the auction before the auction.

Anyways here are the links where you can the cars in the US that our customers bought from us

2 local(Charleston, SC) R-34 Skylines - GTP Forums

**Official** TX2K7 pics (track, dyno, drag) - Houston-Imports.com






Anyways.....gotta go

Hope you guys acquire the GTR's you want over there in the US....


----------



## DarkRider85 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey thanks, I wasn't trying to insult you guys, but wanted to double check up on that. If going through you guys, how much would I be expecting to pay if say the V-spec II Nur you guys get is $30k? How much for the shipping, and all pre-mentioned crap?

EDIT: Or more realistic, a $46k one... If, after-all, I can just get the skyline from you guys, that'd be much easier (and especially if dis-assembly and re-assembly isn't involved) I'd love to discuss business details if you want to PM me or email me. I'm looking to re-enlist for Japan while I'm still in the military or maybe not depending on how well my business and stocks go.

So I won't be able to get one for 1 - 3 years (still have to pay off my VW - looking to sell it if I get Japan...) which brings up another question:

If I do re-enlist for japan but able to get one of your Nurs in the states before I go, would there be no problem in shipping them with me and back again? Or would you expect some trouble?

I apologize again if it sounded offensive earlier, just trying to do all my research prior. Thanks.


----------



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

if you do get back in Japan, its up to you if you want to get the car yourself while your in Japan...

We will still charge you our agent fee, and you will have to bring the car to one to of the shops we deal with in osaka or kobe...to ship it in the US.

We DO NOT disassemble the car, its ship as a full car and there are ways to get them in the country..get it legalized and titled...then drive the buyer can drive the car home.

Anyways if your extremely serious give us a call in Australia


----------



## DarkRider85 (Feb 1, 2009)

is your # the one on the website? If so, I'll keep it written down until I get back to the states from Iraq. I'll deffinately have to hit you guys up down the road


----------



## DarkRider85 (Feb 1, 2009)

*bump* do you have any U.S. Reps/phone numbers? Whether or not I might be going to Japan depends. I can't really make any long distance calls in the U.S. with my cell phone service. If not, are the emails on the website any good? I emailed justin (don't know if that's you or someone else) and still haven't gotten word back.

Also some good news, I've researched some ways to make a little extra money so I should have my car paid off THIS year, and perhaps by the end of this year or beginning of next year I should be able to work out payment details with you guys.


----------

